# Is there a way to add comfort to the cloth seats?



## Nate_89 (Mar 1, 2015)

And one tried this? Thinking about a way to add some more comfort to the seat any suggestions?


----------



## Nate_89 (Mar 1, 2015)

Good talk


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

What year is your Cruze? How many miles? What kind of "comfort" are you inquiring about? i.e. seat height, position, reflexivity of the cushion ... a.k.a. "squishy-ness" 
All seats will be stiff when new ... but will eventually break in a bit more after use. Cloth seats are already more reflexive than leather seats, so I'm curious as to what comfortability you're talking about.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

[h=1]How-To: Install Rostra Universal Lumbar Kit[/h]
[h=1]How To Remove headrest, seat, upholstery from Front Seats and Installed Heaters[/h]


----------

